# Frage Scom Nabe bei 135mm und Lenkwinkel



## leithuhn (23. August 2008)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein Socom zuzulegen. Aus Kostengründen überlege ich ein 07er Modell zu nehmen. Die erste frage daher:

Man ließt, dass der Lenkwinkel der 07er steiler sein soll. Ich konnte aber nur Angaben finden bei den 07er Modellen von 66.5 --> Das wäre ja dann aber der gleiche Winkel wie bei den 08er. Kennt jemand den wirklichen Lenkwinkel der 07er Socom's???

Welche Nabe braucht man bei den 135er Ausfallenden?  Kann man einen normalen Schellspanner nehmen? Wenn nicht wo bekommt man die entsprechenden Achsen her? 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch ;-) Ich will das Socom mit 2 Blättern vorne fahren, geht das besser mit den 135 oder mit den 150 Ausfallenden.

Danke für eure Antworten Oli

Eh Sorry für die Überschrift meinte natürlich SOCOM ließ sich nicht mehr ändern :-(


----------



## haha (24. August 2008)

der lenkwinkel hat sich meiner meinung nach nicht geändert, und wenn, dann nur minimal. bin mittlerweile auch mal ein 08er socom gefahren, einen unterschied habe ich nicht gemerkt. mein 07er socom ist mir auf jeden fall flach genug vom steuerwinkel her.
bei 135er ausfallenden brauchst halt ne nabe mit 135 mm einbaubreite, schnellspanner gibts so weit ich weiß nicht und würde ich auch nicht empfehlen. der hinterbau ist so schon weich genug..
ansonsten ist das socom nicht für zwei kettenblätter, geschweige einen umwerfer ausgelegt. außer man bastelt sich einen zuganschlag, so wie ich es aus einem alten umwerfer gemacht habe, allerdings nur als versuch.
wenn du das socom mit zwei kettenblättern fahren willst, solltest du dir die wahl des rahmens nochmal überlegen, ein uzzi, auch nur minimal schwerer, wäre hier wohl eher angebracht. allerdings muss ich sagen, dass auch ich mein socom manchmal bergauf quäle, was relativ gut geht.
für mich persönlich ist mein socom auf jeden fall ein super allroundbike, mit dem man sich zur not auch mal bergauf bewegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leithuhn (24. August 2008)

Danke haha,

welche Nabendurchmesser brauche ich hinten bei 135er Ausfallenden
12 mm oder 10mm? Welche Nabe und welche Achse fährst Du wenn ich fragen darf 

Danke Oli


----------



## fx:flow (24. August 2008)

kauf ein 6.6 ss. das is besser geeignet für 2 blätter und das, wonach sich der obige post liest.


----------



## leithuhn (24. August 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Ratschläge bezüglich des Rahmens. Ich werde mir allerdings auf jeden Fall ein Socom oder kein Intense kaufen. Man findet im Netz vorallem bei dem amis genug Socoms mit 2 Blättern vorne.

Mich würden wirklich dringend die Fragen mit der Hinterrafnabe interessieren!
Welche Achsdicke bei 135mm! Wo her habt ihr die Achsen?

Danke Gruß Oli


----------



## fx:flow (24. August 2008)

wenn du damit auch mal ein wenig bergauf oder strecke fahren musst, macht sich das 6.6 SS besser da durchgehendes sitzrohr. umwerfer lässt sich auch ohne die kleinste bastelei oder fummelei verbauen. sitzwinkel evtl auch ein wenig angenehmer. lenkwinkel auch anders und nicht so steil, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

aber gut, letztlich musst du das wissen. mit der achse kann ich leider nicht helfen :-[


----------



## haha (24. August 2008)

die achse hängt wie gesagt davon ab, ob du schnellspannerausfallenden oder 12mm steckachsausfallenden hast. ich würde dir in jedem fall zur steckachse raten, wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht mal, obs fürs socom schnellspannausfallenden gibt. d.h. du musst dir eine nabe für 12mm achsen holen, entweder 135mm oder 150mm breit, je nach ausfaller.
eine achse hätte ich hier noch zum verkauf, da ich 2 habe.
die sache mit dem umwerfer ist wie gesagt mit bastelei möglich, doch auch ich spiele mit dem gedanken, mein socom wieder zu verkaufen und ein 6.6 ss zu holen. bins neulich probe gefahren, es ist minimal agiler als das socom, geometrisch für bergauf auf aber auf alle fälle besser. an sich ein minisocom mit etwas weniger, aber absolut ausreichenden reserven. 
doch natürlich kannst auch mit nem socom bergauffahren, im vergleich zu DH bikes wie z.b. einem demo 8 geht das socom um welten besser bergauf. knapp 700 hm hab ich mich schon mit nem 32er KB bergaufgequält, und ich muss sagen, mit anderen bikes wärs nicht so gut gegangen..
mein tipp ist also entweder das uzzi (umwerfertauglich, durchgehendes sattelrohr, angenehme winkel) oder das 6.6ss (umwerfertauglich, durchgehendes sitzrohr, schön agil).


----------



## leithuhn (24. August 2008)

Thx,

wie gesagt ich werde das Socom fahren. Ich fahre seit Jahren das Demo 9 auch den Berg hoch. Ich wolle ein DH Bike mir DH Geo. das etwas leichter beim hochfahren ist(Gewicht). Ich bin bisher alle meine auch DH Bikes egal wie schwer auch hochgefahren und will darüber eigentlich nicht fachsimpeln oder reden (Ich mach das halt einfach).

Ich will nur wissen was für eine Nabe ich BRAUCHE! Bitte es wäre verdammt nett wenn Du mir einfach sagt wie dick die 135er Nabe sein muss 10 oder 12mm!Evtl. noch wo man die Achse am besten beokmmt.

Ich komm den Berg schon hoch keine Angst. Runter ist eh wichtiger!

Gruß Oli


----------



## leithuhn (24. August 2008)

THX Haha,

endlich die Info die ich wollte Danke! 
Wenn ich das richtig verstaden habe ist 12mm egal ob 135/150 mm der Standard oder?

Ich wäre am liebsten 150x12 gefahren, da hätte ich meinen alten LRS weiter fahren können und hätte nicht umspeichen müssen. Aber wie gesagt ich muss nehmen was ich günstig bekomme und das ist halt 135mm. Werde dann meine HR-Nabe ausspeichen und erstetzen. 

Für die Achese kannst Du mit gerne per PM ein Angebot machen wenn Du eine loswerden willst.

Danke Gruß Oli


----------



## haha (24. August 2008)

wie gesagt, die ausfaller des rahmens entscheiden über die achse. ich weiß wie gesagt nicht, obs die 135er ausfaller auch mit schnellspanner gibt.
das musst du an dem rahmen selbst rausfinden. 
bei steckachse muss immer ne 12mm nabe her.
wegen der achse hast ne pm..


----------



## iRider (24. August 2008)

Die Ausfallenden gibt es entweder in 135 mm oder 150. Im 135-er kannst Du Schnellspanner, 12 mm oder 10 mm fahren. Da sind kleine Spacer dabei die bei 10 mm oder Schnellspannachse benutzt werden müssen, 12 mm geht direkt.

Wenn viele Leute in Amiland mit einem Socom mit Umwerfer rumfahren macht es die Sache auch nicht besser! 
Socom hat eine DH-Geo, gerade das 07-er Modell jedoch einen 1 Grad steileren Lenkwinkel als das 08-er. Damit ist das Bike handlicher (manche Leute sagen nervöser) als vergleichbare DH-Bikes. Nur so als Info.
Zum Klettern: das Bike geht gut nach vorne, ich finde aber wegen der sehr nach Hinten versetzten Sattelstütze und der langen Gabel fahre ich es nicht gerne bergauf. Wenn Du es für längere, steile Anstiege verwenden willst dann ist eine abbsenkbare Gabel ein Muss! 
Und an Deiner Stelle wäre ich nicht so gegen das Uzzi eingestellt. Es klettert wegen des steileren Sitzwinkels deutlich besser, die Geo ist DH-lastig aber noch ein bisschen wendiger als das Socom (kürzerer Radstand). Einziger Haken wenn Du superschnelle DHs fahren willst ist das etwas hohe Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

